# Tubertini Vertigo 3500 Geräusche - Hilfe erbeten!



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

meine Tubertini Vertigo 3500 macht Geräusche beim Einkurbeln, immer dann, wenn Sie am Wendepunkt von oben nach unten und umgekehrt ist.
Es ist ein spürbares Knacken zu hören.

Hat hier wer nen findigen Tipp, was das sein könnte!?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2022)

Ohne sie zu öffnen ist das schwer zu definieren, ich tippe mal auf Wormschaft hat zu wenig Schmierstoff bzw ist schon abgeschliffen.


----------



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Magst Du mir erklären, was und wo der Wurmschaft ist. Komme ich selbst ran?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2022)

Der Wormschaft ist ein Teil des Getriebe, der die Spule mit der Schnur beim Kurbeln hoch und runter bewegt. Ist eine runde Welle mit Rillen drin. Darüber fährt ein Teil mit einen kleinen Zapfen, der in die Rillen paßt und diesem folgt. Entweder kann da zu wenig Fett dran sein oder der Zapfen ist vielleicht schon abgenutzt. Ist eine Möglichkeit, ansonsten, wenn du handwerklich geschickt bist, Rolle mal öffnen, Fotos machen und einstellen, vielleicht sieht man dann mehr.


----------



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Erklärung und das Angebot, ich werde die Tage mal die Rolle zerlegen und Bilder machen.


----------



## bacboy (30. Januar 2022)

So, ich habe mich mal heute getraut, die Rolle zu zerlegen, aber richtig was gebracht hat es nicht. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl, das es nen Tick schlimmer geworden ist. 

Leider habe ich vor lauter Aufregung vergessen, ein gescheites Bild zu machen, aber eins habe ich: 





Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das durch meinem Reinigen und das Auftragen von Balistol den folgenden rot markierten Teil ein wenig an Fett fehlt, da dort, ich hoffe ich drücke mich richtig aus, zwei Metallteilen in einander greifen (nicht die Zahnräder, eher wir Nut und Feder) und dort Metall auf Metall ist und daher vielleicht das Geräusch entsteht. Vorher habe ich da Ablagerungen vom Fett gehabt, was vielleicht wie ein Art Dämpfer gewirkt hat. 




Welches Fett, kann man hier verwenden, das nicht so schnell harzt bzw. fest wird bzw. liege ich mit meiner Vermutung überhaupt richtig, denn einen Verschleiß kann ich ausschließen, da die Rolle vielleicht erst 10 x am Wasser war und ein Jahr alt ist. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bilch (30. Januar 2022)

Neue Rolle sind leider sehr sparsam gefettet. Da Du die Rolle geöffnet hast, am besten die ganze Rolle zerlegen, reinigen/entfetten und neuschmieren. Deine Rolle hat aber keinen Wormshaftverleger sondern einen normalen Excenterverleger - ist also ein Ryobi Applause Klon. Trotzdem könnte Dir der Thread über die Red Arc helfen, diese ist nämlich ähnlich gebaut, hat aber einen Wormshaft statt S-Kurve


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2022)

Bevor du jetzt weitermachst ließ dir einmal diesen Thread durch






						RedArc Wartung in Bildern
					

Ich möchte mich bei Nordlichtangler bedanken der hier eine Kurzanleitung für Arc-Schrauber eingestellt hat: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1601426&postcount=43 Da schon des öfteren die Frage nach einer bebilderten Anleitung aufkam zeige ich Euch mal wie ich es gemacht habe...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Da steht so einiges drin. Tubertini und Spro und Ryobi, kommt alles aus der gleichen Fabrik.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2022)

Ich sehe gerade, Bilch war schneller. Und die interessantesten Bilder sind auf der 7. Forumsseite ausgestellt.


----------



## bacboy (30. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank Euch Beiden, wieder was dazu gelernt, das die ALLE aus einer Schmiede kommen, ich werde mir den Thread mal anschauen


----------



## Wollebre (30. Januar 2022)

bacboy 

stell mal die Explosionszeichnung ein um einen besseren Eindruck vom Innenleben zu bekommen. Die sollte der Rolle beiliegen oder auf dem Karton aufgedruckt sein.
Um zu prüfen wo es hakelt, war es jedenfalls kein guter Vorschlag die Rolle gleich bis in alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen....


----------



## Bilch (30. Januar 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> bacboy
> 
> stell mal die Explosionszeichnung ein um einen besseren Eindruck vom Innenleben zu bekommen. Die sollte der Rolle beiliegen oder auf dem Karton aufgedruckt sein.
> Um zu prüfen wo es hakelt, war es jedenfalls kein guter Vorschlag die Rolle gleich bis in alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen....


Weiss, Du hast viel mehr Erfahrung, was Rollenwartung angeht als ich - warum ist es keine gute Idee eine Rolle zu zerlegen? Glaube der wahrscheinlichste Grund ist Fettmangel, sonst findet man aber das Problem IMHO gerade beim Zerlegen bzw. beim Zusammenbauen.


----------



## bacboy (30. Januar 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> bacboy
> 
> stell mal die Explosionszeichnung ein um einen besseren Eindruck vom Innenleben zu bekommen. Die sollte der Rolle beiliegen oder auf dem Karton aufgedruckt sein.
> Um zu prüfen wo es hakelt, war es jedenfalls kein guter Vorschlag die Rolle gleich bis in alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen....



Ich habe mal nach ner Zeichnung gegoogelt, aber keine finden können und den Karton habe ich leider nicht mehr. Eine RedArc ist auf jeden Fall nicht von innen.


----------



## bacboy (30. Januar 2022)

Wäre dies das richtige ÖL & Fett und spricht etwas gegen Balistol?


----------



## Bilch (30. Januar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nach ner Zeichnung gegoogelt, aber keine finden können und den Karton habe ich leider nicht mehr. Eine RedArc ist auf jeden Fall nicht von innen.


Die Redarc ist ein Ryobi Zauber Klon, glaube Deine ist ein Ryobi Applause Klon - wegen CR habe ich Dir eine PN geschickt.



bacboy schrieb:


> Wäre dies das richtige ÖL & Fett und spricht etwas gegen Balistol?



Ja, für Deine Rolle kannst Du diese zwei nehmen. Das Penn Fett ist sehr zäh, rate Dir es mit ein wenig Öl zu vermischen. Für die Teile, wo man aber normalerweise nur Öl nimmt (RLS, Schnurlaufrölchen, ev. Spulenachse) aber statt Öl noch lieber eine sehr dünne Öl-Fett Mischung verwenden.

Balistol ist für die Teile, die man ölen soll, wahrscheinlich ok, bin hier aber etwas überfragt.


----------



## Wollebre (30. Januar 2022)

Vor ab mal die Frage wie alt ist die Rolle? 
Bin auf der Tubertini Webseite auch nicht fündig geworden....
Die Zeichnung der Ryobi Applaus könnte der Rolle nahe kommen.

Hatte mal gleichzeitig eine Salt Arc und Black Arc zur Wartung. Die Chance wargenommen beide genau zu vergleichen.
Die Salt Arc hatte eine Macke die deiner Beschreibung sehr nahe kam. (s. Anhang)

Wie Member Bilch geschrieben hat ist das Fett für eine 3000er Rolle zu fest. Muss mit dem PENN Öl etwas verdünnt werden. Die beiden Penn Produkte vertragen sich untereinander. Wie das mit dem Ballistol Öl ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## bacboy (30. Januar 2022)

Klasse, vielen Dank dafür! Ist das Innenleben meiner Vertigo, mit kleinen Unterschieden. 

Die Rolle ist vielleicht erst 10 x im Einsatz gewesen und ca. 1 Jahr alt. Welches Fehlerbild hatte denn Deine damalige Rolle und was war die Lösung?


----------



## Wollebre (30. Januar 2022)

Konnte den Tubertini Importeur nicht ausfindig machen. Schreibe die Hauptverwaltung an. Mal abwarten ob was von Kundenservice verstehen.....

Schau den rot markierten Teil im Gehäuse an. Beim Einkurbeln unter Belastung hat das Exenterrad in dem Bereich auf dem Gehäuse aufgelegen und blank gescheuert. Abgestellt das Exenterrad mit einer dünnen Passscheibe höher gestellt und minimal Material von der Unterseite des Slide abgeschliffen. Die Arbeit lohnt nur wenn im  Slide die Bohrung für die Führungsstange nicht ausgenudelt ist. Wenn ausgenudelt und ein neuer Slide ist nicht aufzutreiben, muss man damit leben oder die Rolle in die Tonne schmeißen.
Hatte vor Jahren ähnliches mit privater Penn Sargus 6000. Slide war nicht zu bekommen. Rolle ausgeschlachtet für Ersatzteile, das Gehäuse in die Tonne, und die Ersatzspulen verschenkt.
Der Slide ist auf der Explosionszeichnung das Teil 60. Dort bezeichnet als Oscillator.


----------



## bacboy (31. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Erfahrung/ Erklärung! Das hilft enorm, aber mir sah das eigentlich gut aus, ich schaue mir das aber nochmal an 

@ All
Kann ich eigentlich von jedem Hersteller, die so ein Set aus Fett und ÖL anbieten zugreifen oder gibt es da einen, der mit einem guten Produkt glänzen kann und hervorsticht?

Ich werde später, die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und zum örtlichen Askari fahren. Die haben lt. Page, drei Produkte zur Auswahl, PENN, Saenger und REELX, ich frage nur, weil ich nicht zweimal kaufen möchte.


----------



## bacboy (31. Januar 2022)

So, erneut zerlegt, entsprechende Teile gefettet und geölt, aber gleiche Problematik - EIn Knacken, wenn die Rolle über den oberen Punkt will, wenn ich die Rücklaufbremse auf mache, dann kann ich es auf dem Punkt (vor u. zurück) auch provozieren, wenn ich sie Kopfüber rolle, dann habe ich das Problem nicht. Scheint nicht reparabel zu sein 

Wollebre 
Ich habe auch nochmal nach dem Verschleiß geschaut, aber so richtig was sehen konnte ich nicht, vielleicht minimal Abrieb, aber eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

meine Tubertini Vertigo 3500 macht Geräusche beim Einkurbeln, immer dann, wenn Sie am Wendepunkt von oben nach unten und umgekehrt ist.
Es ist ein spürbares Knacken zu hören.

Hat hier wer nen findigen Tipp, was das sein könnte!?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Das Problem liegt also im Nadellager, oder? Hast Du es auch zerlegt und geschmiert? Hört man dieses Knacken auch, wenn man nur das Ritzel/Rotorachse mit den Fingern im Nadellager dreht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Klasse, vielen Dank dafür! Ist das Innenleben meiner Vertigo, mit kleinen Unterschieden.
> 
> Die Rolle ist vielleicht erst 10 x im Einsatz gewesen und ca. 1 Jahr alt.


Das ist das Kernproblem, die ist noch neu und offensichtlich dann kaum gefettet gewesen.
Bei ungenügender Schmierung ist die wenige Schmiere schnell "verdrückt", und dann galoppiert auch der Verschleiß erst richtig los.
Schon sehr richtig, sich zu darüber wundern und hier nachzufragen ...

Hersteller bzw. die eigentlichen Rollenmanufakturen können daran je nach Gusto kräftig sparen (oder das richtig gut machen), auch so wie der Einkäufer/Großhändler sie vom Preis her auspresst, und auch viele eigentlich deutlich nacharbeitungspflichtige miese ausliefern.
Der Internet-Webshop-Schnäppchenjäger ist hierbei die Beute, er fällt drauf rein.
Es werden auch schlechte Exemplare im Handel vor Ort aussortiert und  "möglichst weit weg" über ebay und dergleichen verkloppt.

Nicht so schlimm, wenn man sich selber helfen kann, letztlich investiert man aber für den günstigen Kaufpreis nochmal Zeit und Material (Schmiermittel).
Als Langzeitnutzer einer Rolle und wegen der Nachhaltigkeit von Gerät und besonders der Verlässlichkeit der Rolle im Extremfischfall halte ich das auch für den richtigen Weg.


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt also im Nadellager, oder? Hast Du es auch zerlegt und geschmiert? Hört man dieses Knacken auch, wenn man nur das Ritzel/Rotorachse mit den Fingern im Nadellager dreht?



Ich versuche das gerade zu verstehen, aber was hat das Nagellager mit dem Hub der Rolle zu tun? Ich habe noch eine Spro RedArc hier liegen, die hat das gleiche Nadellager verbaut hat und könnte es somit gegeneinander tauschen, aber mir erschließt sich das nicht. Das verändert sich ja nicht beim Kurbeln, es bleibt an der selben Stelle und dreht entweder Vor oder Rückwärts oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Sorry, bin nur ein einfacher IT´ler 

Ich vermute das Problem eher beim Exzenterzahnrad oder beim Gegenstück davon, denn das verändert sich ja, wenn die Spule rauf und runter geht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> wenn ich sie Kopfüber rolle, dann habe ich das Problem nicht.


Scheint ein seltsamer Fall zu sein, evtl. würde es helfen, eine passende Unterlegscheibe unter den Rotor zu legen, damit der etwas höher kommt. Weil, so wie du schreibst, ist es ja nicht, wenn die Rolle auf dem Kopf hängt und der Rotor dann von seinem Gewicht nach unten gezogen wird. Ich kann mir diesen Fehler zwar so nicht erklären, aber was heißt das schon.


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Unterlegscheibe unter den Rotor



Mit Rotor meinst Du das Messingfarbene Teil oder? Wäre ja auch Baugleich mit der RedArc, könnte ich also mal gegeneinander tauschen, aber auch hier, es wir da ja 360 Grad auf der selben Stelle genutzt und das Geräusch müsste dann doch immer vorhanden sein oder zumindest öfters oder?


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Du musst herausfinden, was dieses Knacken verursacht - die Spule, der Rotor, das Exzenterrad, der Nocken ...?


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Mit Rotor meinst Du das Messingfarbene Teil oder? Wäre ja auch Baugleich mit der RedArc, könnte ich also mal gegeneinander tauschen, aber auch hier, es wir da ja 360 Grad auf der selben Stelle genutzt und das Geräusch müsste dann doch immer vorhanden sein oder zumindest öfters oder?


Das auf dem Bild ist das Ritzel bzw. die Rotorachse samt Kugellager


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du musst herausfinden, was dieses Knacken verursacht - die Spule, der Rotor, das Exzenterrad, der Nocken ...?


Genau das, ist mein Plan 

Also ist mir dem Rotor das links abgebildete Teil gemeint? - Richtig?


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2022)

Nein, das ist mit dem Rotor gemeint:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Siehe orange Kreis. 
Dieses Teil ist das Teil, was sich dreht und beim auf dem Kopf halten der Rolle dann etwas nach unten sacken könnte. Deshalb meine Idee, eine Scheibe zwischen dem Rotor und dem Kugellager zu platzieren.


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Inneren, wo die Mechanik, die Rolle komplett nach oben schiebt. Einfach zur Anschauung


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2022)

Zieh und Schieb mal oben an der Achse und schau mal, ob die gekenntzeichnete Schraube sich dabei bewegt.


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zieh und Schieb mal oben an der Achse und schau mal, ob die gekenntzeichnete Schraube sich dabei bewegt.



Habe ich gemacht, die Ache ist fest, da bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Februar 2022)

Möglichkeiten
Die überhebt, Umkehrpunkt hakelt.
Die Achse oder das Teil,  das den Hub ausführt ist nicht an Ort und Stelle, verschoben, verbogen, o. ä.
Der Hubmechanismus klemmt an einer Stelle.
Das Lager der Spulenachse klemmt an einer Stelle oder / und der Sitz ist beschädigt oder zu eng gebohrt, oder eiert.
Das Ritzel / Gegenstück ist beschädigt.

Alle Teile raus, nur Spulenachse mit Lager und Ritzel drehen.
Durch an und Abbau, kann man Teil für Teil analysieren.



bacboy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397544


Wenn die Rolle so zerlegt ist, kannst du die Achse auf der die Spule sitzt, drehen. Hast du das Problem immer noch, kanns ja nur noch an diesen Teilen liegen. Also immer weiter zerlegen und drehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zieh und Schieb mal oben an der Achse und schau mal, ob die gekenntzeichnete Schraube sich dabei bewegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@bacboy​Schau mal unter diesen Slider oder Läufer, da wo an der unteren Kante des orangen Kreises der kleine MItnehmer versteckt in der S-Kurvenbahn quasi auf der unteren orangen Linie hin und her läuft.
Wenn dort eine schlechte/unsaubere/ausgefressene Führungsbahn vorhanden ist, hast du dein Problem gefunden.
Die beiden Reibungsflächen sind auch genau zu untersuchen, dort Unsauberkeiten/Rauhheiten/Abbruchgrate vorhanden?
Evtl. zu polieren, da habe ich schon manche solche Rolle auf Sanftlauf getuned.


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler 

Genau da, sehe ich auch das Problem, vielen Dank für den Tipp, das werde ich mir gleich mal genauer anschauen und berichten.

Für den Fall, das da was zum Polieren/korrigieren ist, wie hast Du das gelöst, mit Schmirgelpapier oder ist das zu grob?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2022)

Dremel (regulierbar) und Polierscheibe. 
Schmirgelpapier in immer feineren Körnungen funktioniert auch.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler
> 
> Genau da, sehe ich auch das Problem, vielen Dank für den Tipp, das werde ich mir gleich mal genauer anschauen und berichten.
> 
> Für den Fall, das da was zum Polieren/korrigieren ist, wie hast Du das gelöst, mit Schmirgelpapier oder ist das zu grob?


Kannst Du ein Bild machen, bin wirklich neugierig.
Ich nehme für solche Zwecke Schmirgelpapier in 500er bzw 600er Körnung


----------



## rule270 (1. Februar 2022)

Hy
ZUm Polieren kann man Wasserschleifpapier 600,800, 1000 er oder mit Zahnpasta polieren. Ich würde aber zuwischen das Scleifpapier ein Dünnen Gegensta nehmen.
Schau auch mal nach den Lagern drehen die sauber oder hakt dort etwas?. Solche Lager bekommt man bei Kugellager  Hanloser für kleines Geld zu kaufen.
Meist ist der erste Fehler die Lager denn sie sind meist aus billigem Material . Als Fett nehme ich Teflonfett vorher aber alles fein entfetten mit Bremsenreiniger . Die Lager lege ich ein in Alcohol/Brennspiritus ca 10 Min. dann nehme ich sie und drehe sie damit der Abrieb aus dem Lager laufen kann. Laufen sie sauber solltestDu sie wieder mit Nähmaschinenöl fetten. Anstatt von Spiritus kannst Du auch Petroleum/Lampenöl nehmen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## eiszeit (1. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @bacboy​Schau mal unter diesen Slider oder Läufer, da wo an der unteren Kante des orangen Kreises der kleine MItnehmer versteckt in der S-Kurvenbahn quasi auf der unteren orangen Linie hin und her läuft.
> Wenn dort eine schlechte/unsaubere/ausgefressene Führungsbahn vorhanden ist, hast du dein Problem gefunden.
> Die beiden Reibungsflächen sind auch genau zu untersuchen, dort Unsauberkeiten/Rauhheiten/Abbruchgrate vorhanden?
> Evtl. zu polieren, da habe ich schon manche solche Rolle auf Sanftlauf getuned.




Geb auch mal gut Fett in die S-Kurvenbahn rein.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> ZUm Polieren kann man Wasserschleifpapier 600,800, 1000 er oder mit Zahnpasta polieren. Ich würde aber zuwischen das Scleifpapier ein Dünnen Gegensta nehmen.
> Schau auch mal nach den Lagern drehen die sauber oder hakt dort etwas?. Solche Lager bekommt man bei Kugellager  Hanloser für kleines Geld zu kaufen.
> Meist ist der erste Fehler die Lager denn sie sind meist aus billigem Material . Als Fett nehme ich Teflonfett vorher aber alles fein entfetten mit Bremsenreiniger . Die Lager lege ich ein in Alcohol/Brennspiritus ca 10 Min. dann nehme ich sie und drehe sie damit der Abrieb aus dem Lager laufen kann. Laufen sie sauber solltestDu sie wieder mit Nähmaschinenöl fetten. Anstatt von Spiritus kannst Du auch Petroleum/Lampenöl nehmen.
> ...


Von Entfetten von geschlossenen Lagern würde ich abraten, man kann nie wieder genügend Schmiermittel rein bekommen.


----------



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

meine Tubertini Vertigo 3500 macht Geräusche beim Einkurbeln, immer dann, wenn Sie am Wendepunkt von oben nach unten und umgekehrt ist.
Es ist ein spürbares Knacken zu hören.

Hat hier wer nen findigen Tipp, was das sein könnte!?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

Erstmal vorab, vielen Dank für den MEGA Support hier!!! Aber ich gebe es auf... Ich glaube ich verschlimmbessere das Ganze nur noch. Hier mal ein vorher und nachher Bild. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich so ein Schleifmittel oder gar einen Dremel nicht da habe, habe es mit 400 probiert und gefühlt bei der Trockenübung auch eine Verbesserung gespürt, aber nun kommen andere Geräusche hinzu, die vorher nicht da waren...   

Vorher:






Nachher:





Ich habe nur die blanken Laufflächen mit moderaten Handdruck, sowie den Zapfen bearbeitet und der Lauf war spürbar freilaufender (Ohne Fett). Da wären wir beim nächsten Thema, dass Fett was ich besorgt habe "REELX Soft" (gibt es auch noch in Medium), läuft gefühlt gleich woanders hin:






Ich werde jetzt nochmal alle Kugellager ausbauen und reinigen, vielleicht hilft das noch.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Erstmal vorab, vielen Dank für den MEGA Support hier!!! Aber ich gebe es auf... Ich glaube ich verschlimmbessere das Ganze nur noch. Hier mal ein vorher und nachher Bild. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich so ein Schleifmittel oder gar einen Dremel nicht da habe, habe es mit 400 probiert und gefühlt bei der Trockenübung auch eine Verbesserung gespürt, *aber nun kommen andere Geräusche hinzu,* die vorher nicht da waren...
> 
> Vorher:
> Anhang anzeigen 397586
> ...


Ich wäre froh wenn sich überhaupt noch was drehen würde.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Erstmal vorab, vielen Dank für den MEGA Support hier!!! Aber ich gebe es auf... Ich glaube ich verschlimmbessere das Ganze nur noch. Hier mal ein vorher und nachher Bild. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich so ein Schleifmittel oder gar einen Dremel nicht da habe, habe es mit 400 probiert und gefühlt bei der Trockenübung auch eine Verbesserung gespürt, aber nun kommen andere Geräusche hinzu, die vorher nicht da waren...
> 
> Vorher:
> Anhang anzeigen 397586
> ...


400er Körnung ist zu grob, 500er ist schon so fein das sie bald von selbst zu 1000er wird.
Und unbedingt Schmirgelpapier und nicht Shmirgelleinen benutzen, ist dünner und weicher

Kugellager überprüfen, aber wie gesagt geschlossene Lager lieber nicht reinigen, nur mit einer Lappe abwischen


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn sich überhaupt noch was drehen würde.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Februar 2022)

Dreht sich den die Spulenachse ohne das beschriebene Problem, wenn du das Teil zwischen deinen Fingern weg lässt? Letzten (2 Fotos)

Nach Schleifmitteleinsatz immer waschen vor dem fetten, nicht nur abputzen. (Spiritus o.ä.)
Schleifen leuchtet mir nicht ein, schon gar nicht, solange noch nicht mal ein Teil lokalisiert wurde.

Wenn die Welle ohne dem Teil sauber läuft, drehst du das zahnrad, welches man sieht.
Hakelt da auch nix, dann fette / montier das das Teil mit der Wellennut, und du drehst die Spindel, ist dann der Fehler wieder da?
Wenn ja, siehst du wie weit der Zapfen in der Wellennut nach oben fährt? Über die hälfte des Zapfens hinaus?


----------



## Wollebre (1. Februar 2022)

Das ReelX Soft ist für die kleine Rolle bestens geeignet! Es verläuft etwas, aber nur wenn zu viel aufgetragen wird. Auch bestens geeignet für alle Teile im Schnurlauf! Hält jedenfalls länger als Öl. Das Drehen des Röllchems wird dadurch nicht behindert. Dreht sich eh nur beim Einkurbeln unter Belastung.
Habe gerade eine Biomaster 2500FB gewartet und mit dem Fett behandelt. Kurbelt butterweich ohne jegliche Geräusche.
Lediglich alle Teile des Schnurlaufs sind auf der Achse fest miteinander verbacken.... Neuteile sind bestellt.

Kugellager abwischen ist nur äußerliche Kosmetik. Eingedrungener Schmutz wird so nicht entfernt. Auch mit 1-2 Tropfen Öl drehen die nur temporär besser.
Ein Grund warum ich vorzugsweise sog. 2RS Lager nehme. Das sind die mit Kunststoffdeckel. Die Deckel lassen sich gefühlvoll mit der Spitze eines Cuttermessers abhebeln. Dann kommen die Lager in einen kleinen Becher mit Schraubdeckelmit und etwas Reiniger. Paar Mal schütteln und aller eingedrungener Schnutz ist raus. Auch die Deckel dazu geben damit an der Innenseite anhaftender Schmutz abgelöst wird. Dann die Lager trocknen lassen und bei kleine Stationärrollen mit einem weichen Fett füllen (nicht vollknallen) und die Deckel wieder aufdrücken. Dabei auf die richtige Seite der Deckel achten! Die Seite mit der Messingbeschichtung muss nach innen zeigen!! Die andere Seite würde den Freilauf des Lagers behindern.


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

So, ich habe jetzt, nach dem Reinigen der Lager, gemerkt, dass da auf sicher, zumindest eines hin ist, ich habe nun allerdings eine deutlich sanfteres/ weiches Rollverhalten, jedoch dann nicht mehr, wenn das Lager gerade nicht mitspielt. Daher möchte ich gern die drei Lager in der Rolle mal tauschen, und weil es so schön ist und so viel spass macht, auch in meiner "alten" RedArc 10300.

Hat wer nen Tipp, wo ich gute Lager herbekomme, die auch was taugen und kaufen kann? Gibt es vielleicht ein Set vom Hersteller oder ähnliches?


----------



## bacboy (1. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Dreht sich den die Spulenachse ohne das beschriebene Problem, wenn du das Teil zwischen deinen Fingern weg lässt? Letzten (2 Fotos)
> 
> Wenn die Welle ohne dem Teil sauber läuft, drehst du das zahnrad, welches man sieht.
> Hakelt da auch nix, dann fette / montier das das Teil mit der Wellennut, und du drehst die Spindel, ist dann der Fehler wieder da?
> Wenn ja, siehst du wie weit der Zapfen in der Wellennut nach oben fährt? Über die hälfte des Zapfens hinaus?


Danke für den Tipp, aber das geht so einfach nicht, denn da ist (ich hoffe ich drücke mich richtig aus) "Welle" von Spulenkopf dran geschraubt und zusätzlich tritt das Knacken nur bei voller Bestückung der Rolle auf, also wenn z.B. die Spule runter ist, dann habe das Geräusch nicht, was das ganze ein wenig kompliziert macht. Alles was ich händisch machen kann, im offenen Zustand, provoziert das Problem nicht.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Das ReelX Soft ist für die kleine Rolle bestens geeignet!



Großartige Neuigkeiten, denn ich habe schon gedacht, ich habe mal wieder 10€ aus dem Fenster geworfen


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Februar 2022)

Abmontierte Spule und Problem weg, und soll  mit Getriebe oder Lager zu tun haben .......... sauber sag ich, - hätt ich den Italiener gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Abmontierte Spule und Problem weg, und soll  mit Getriebe oder Lager zu tun haben .......... sauber sag ich, - hätt ich den Italiener gar nicht zugetraut.


Ist sowieso ein Ryobi Applause Klon, also eine China-Rolle



bacboy schrieb:


> Hat wer nen Tipp, wo ich gute Lager herbekomme, die auch was taugen und kaufen kann? Gibt es vielleicht ein Set vom Hersteller oder ähnliches?


Hast zig Shops, Handloser wurde schon erwähnt.
Die Kugellager mit Schieblehre vermessen und bestellen, werden sowieso alle in Chinesien hergestellt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Erstmal vorab, vielen Dank für den MEGA Support hier!!! Aber ich gebe es auf... Ich glaube ich verschlimmbessere das Ganze nur noch. Hier mal ein vorher und nachher Bild. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich so ein Schleifmittel oder gar einen Dremel nicht da habe, habe es mit 400 probiert und gefühlt bei der Trockenübung auch eine Verbesserung gespürt, aber nun kommen andere Geräusche hinzu, die vorher nicht da waren...


Mit den Bildern kann man etwas anfangen!
Zuerst sticht ins Auge, dass die S-Kurvenbahn erheblich breiter ist als der Nocken auf dem Excenterrad.
Da hast du dein Umsetz-Spiel!
Daiwa hat in einigen Rollen ein kleinen Gummiring auf dem Nocken montiert, um das sanft abzupuffern, auch ein Trick.

Jedenfalls dort muss zur Abmilderung sehr festes Fett hinein, bloß kein soft, sondern medium-hard.
Das ist für alle schlechter gelungenen RedArc/BlueArc/BlackArc/SaltArc oft die Lösung, festeres Fett auf dem Spulenhubtrieb.

Das zerkratzen der Laufflächen brachte natürlich das Gegenteil vom gewünschten Glättungseffekt. 
Sieht noch nach wenig Abbrieb aus, kann man auch wieder wirklich glätten.


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Bilch


Bilch schrieb:


> Hast zig Shops, Handloser wurde schon erwähnt.
> Die Kugellager mit Schieblehre vermessen und bestellen, werden sowieso alle in Chinesien hergestellt


Jupp, danke, den habe ich auf der vorherigen Seite ganz überlesen. Kommt es da auf Millimeter an oder langt auch ein Zollstock zum Ausmessen? Eine Schieblehre habe ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Kommt es da auf Millimeter an



Ja!
Die Kugellager müssen genau passen.


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da hast du dein Umsetz-Spiel!
> Daiwa hat in einigen Rollen ein kleinen Gummiring auf dem Nocken montiert, um das sanft abzupuffern, auch ein Trick.
> 
> Jedenfalls dort muss zur Abmilderung sehr festes Fett hinein, bloß kein soft, sondern medium-hard.
> Das ist für alle schlechter gelungenen RedArc/BlueArc/BlackArc/SaltArc oft die Lösung, festeres Fett auf dem Spulenhubtrieb.



Ich werde mal zusätzlich ein festeres Fett kaufen, das wirkt sich ja wie ein "Gummiring" aus, wenn es da bleibt wo es aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja!
> Die Kugellager müssen genau passen.



Verdammt, dann muss wohl doch noch in eine Lehre investieren - Bald, kann ich mir, bei den ganzen Aufwand, ne neue Kaufen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2022)

Einen Messschieber kann man immer gebrauchen und besonders jetzt wo du in die Rollenschrauberei einsteigst.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Das Problem ist einfach, wenn das Lager krumme Zahlen aufweist, z.B. eine dicke von 3,5 mm. Das selbst mit einem guten Lineal raus zu bekommen, ist einfach schwierig. Und wenn du dann da ein 3 mm dickes verbaust, hast du Spiel, ein 4 mm würde klemmen.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, wenn das Lager krumme Zahlen aufweist, z.B. eine dicke von 3,5 mm. Das selbst mit einem guten Lineal raus zu bekommen, ist einfach schwierig. Und wenn du dann da ein 3 mm dickes verbaust, hast du Spiel, ein 4 mm würde klemmen.


Stimmt, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben wir es bei den Kugellagern von der Applause nur mit ganzen Millimetern zu tun.
Werde ich heute abend noch einmal überprüfen.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Verdammt, dann muss wohl doch noch in eine Lehre investieren - Bald, kann ich mir, bei den ganzen Aufwand, ne neue Kaufen...


Du investierst hier in Dich selbst und in das nötige Equipment - was Dir ermöglichen wird in der Zukunft selber Deine Rollen zu warten und womit du langfristig viel Geld sparen wirst.


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du investierst hier in Dich selbst und in das nötige Equipment - was Dir ermöglichen wird in der Zukunft selber Deine Rollen zu warten und womit du langfristig viel Geld sparen wirst.


Ich fiebere mit bei der Frage ob die Rolle noch zu retten sein wird- ein bisschen wie ne Krankenhausserie. Ich kenne das Modell nicht, daher kann ich nichts beitragen aber ich drücke bacboy die Daumen.
Egal wie es ausgeht, so wie sich hier die Rollenschraubercreme des AB mit Rat behilflich ist wird er später seine Rollen prima selbst fit und flottmachen können.


----------



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

meine Tubertini Vertigo 3500 macht Geräusche beim Einkurbeln, immer dann, wenn Sie am Wendepunkt von oben nach unten und umgekehrt ist.
Es ist ein spürbares Knacken zu hören.

Hat hier wer nen findigen Tipp, was das sein könnte!?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> jetzt wo du in die Rollenschrauberei einsteigst.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, wenn das Lager krumme Zahlen aufweist, z.B. eine dicke von 3,5 mm. Das selbst mit einem guten Lineal raus zu bekommen, ist einfach schwierig. Und wenn du dann da ein 3 mm dickes verbaust, hast du Spiel, ein 4 mm würde klemmen.





Bilch schrieb:


> Du investierst hier in Dich selbst und in das nötige Equipment - was Dir ermöglichen wird in der Zukunft selber Deine Rollen zu warten und womit du langfristig viel Geld sparen wirst.



Ihr habt ja alle recht und ich möchte das ja auch hinbekommen und beim nächsten Angelausflug nach DK ne schön laufende Rolle unter der Rute haben. Ich fahre gleich mal in nen örtlichen Bauhaus, schaue dort nach nen Schieber, Schleifpapier und was mir noch so übern Weg läuft  Gibt es da auch eine Fettempfehlung, die dort mitnehmen kann, also nur für den Zapfen bzw. dessen Aussparung S Form?



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fiebere mit bei der Frage ob die Rolle noch zu retten sein wird- ein bisschen wie ne Krankenhausserie. Ich kenne das Modell nicht, daher kann ich nichts beitragen aber ich drücke bacboy die Daumen.
> Egal wie es ausgeht, so wie sich hier die Rollenschraubercreme des AB mit Rat behilflich ist wird er später seine Rollen prima selbst fit und flottmachen können.



Bei Deinem Post habe ich kurz überlegt, ob ich nicht nen tiktok Kanal aufmachen sollte 
Aber Danke fürs Daumen drücken, ich werde natürlich weiter fleißig Updates posten.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja alle recht und ich möchte das ja auch hinbekommen und beim nächsten Angelausflug nach DK ne schön laufende Rolle unter der Rute haben. Ich fahre gleich mal in nen örtlichen Bauhaus, schaue dort nach nen Schieber, Schleifpapier und was mir noch so übern Weg läuft  Gibt es da auch eine Fettempfehlung, die dort mitnehmen kann, also nur für den Zapfen bzw. dessen Aussparung S Form?


Wenn Du sparen willst, kannst ruhig eine analoge Schieblehre kaufen. Gute digitale Schieblehren sind nicht so billig und für das Geld bekommst Du noch eine analoge Messschraube dazu. Die letztere ermöglicht Dir übrigens die Kugellager wirklich genau zu messen.


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Also, ich war jetzt im Örtlichen Baummarkt und da gab es nur Kernschrott und 50€ für eine analoge wollte ich jetzt auch nicht ausgeben, dafür habe ich 600 und 1000er Schleifpapier bekommen. 

Ich schau mal in der Bucht oder beim großen Fluss... Falls wer ne passende Empfehlung hat, immer raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Alco Messschieber 1465, Schieblehre aus Kunststoff, 150mm - Böttcher AG
					

Alco Messschieber 1465, Schieblehre aus Kunststoff, 150mm » günstig, direkt vom Großhandel | Böttcher AG - Deutschlands Nr. 1 für B2B Kunden | 7 Mio. zufriedene Kunden | GRATIS Kekse, Fruchtgummis & Kaffee.




					www.bueromarkt-ag.de
				




Der reicht für Kugellager


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Messschieber  günstiger online kaufen >> büroshop24
					

ALCO Messschieber Kunststoff 155,0 mm günstig bei bueroshop24 >> 24-Std.-Service ohne Aufpreis >> 30 Tage Rückgaberecht! >> Jetzt online kaufen!




					www.bueroshop24.de
				




Noch etwas günstiger


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Habe die Kugellager bei meiner 3000er Applause gemessen (Außendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser, Breite): bei der Kurbelachse 14x8x5 mm und 11x8x3 mm, bei der Rotorachse wieder 14x8x5 mm.


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Bilch 

Witzig, ich habe beim Surfen durchs Netz und auf der Suche nach Kugellager, Conrad gefunden, der welche führen soll. Also habe ich kurzerhand die Lager ausgebaut, bin dahin und habe ähnliche Ergebnisse wie DU:

2 x 14x7x5
1 x 11x7x5

Also scheinen die unterschiedliche verbaut zu haben - Interessant wäre jetzt, die Maße der RedArc, denn eigentlich habe ich gedacht, dass das die selbe Rolle ist, nun schreibst Du aber andere Maße des Clon auf - Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Bilch
> 
> Witzig, ich habe beim Surfen durchs Netz und auf der Suche nach Kugellager, Conrad gefunden, der welche führen soll. Also habe ich kurzerhand die Lager ausgebaut, bin dahin und habe ähnliche Ergebnisse wie DU:
> 
> ...


Ist tatsächlich 7, bei der 3000er Applause und bei der 10300 RedArc. Wie ich auf 8 gekommen bin, ist mir jetzt auch nicht klar 
Aber das kleine ist definitv 3 (und nicht 5) mm breit


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Gut, das wir drüber gesprochen haben - Vielen Dank fürs nachschauen 

Also, bei Handloser bin total überfordert und finde da keine Maßeingabe, aber hier bin ich weiter gekommen: Kugellager-express 

Welches Material ist da ne gute Wahl? Edelstahl, Keramik, 2Z, ZZ, TT, 2RS usw. Ich komme irgendwie mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen nicht wirklich klar...


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Edelstahl sind fast alle, ansonsten heißt
 Z = einseitige Blechdeckscheibe mit Spaltdichtung
ZZ/2Z = wie oben, beidseitig
RS = einseitige, schleifende Gummidichtung
2RS = wie oben, beidseitig
RZ = einseitige, berührungslose Gummidichtung
2RZ = wie oben, beidseitig

Beidseitig geschlossene Lager sind eigentlich gefettet, einseitig weiß ich nicht, noch nicht verbaut, offene Lager müssen noch gefettet werden. 
Keramiklager laufen noch leichter als Stahllager.


----------



## rule270 (2. Februar 2022)

Hy 
Habe alles gesagt was es zum sagen gib! Meine Rollen egal wie sie es mir besorgen ich besorge es ihnen. Petroleum/ Heizöl/ Diesel usw. helfen immer wenn es eine persöhnliche Sache wird muss man das tun was es zu tun gibt. Wie bei uns auf"s Dirb.. in der Schmiede . Wenn nichts mehr geht, drohen mit dem Hammer und Fraulein Faust hilft meisten. OK
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (2. Februar 2022)

Hy nochmals
Zwischen "sagen" und "machen" ist das Leben nähmlich die Realität. Wat youh sieh is wat you get.
Rudi


----------



## bacboy (2. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Keramiklager laufen noch leichter als Stahllager.


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung!

Ist der Mehrpreis für Keramik spürbar oder nur Voodoo? Wäre Keramik auch haltbarer?


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, mein erstes Keramiklager habe ich vor zwei Monaten verbaut, da ist keine Rückmeldung möglich. Was ich nur festgestellt hatte, es lief in der Hand leichter als ein normales Stahllager.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

MMn braucht man für eine normale Rolle keine speziellen Kugellager zu kaufen; standard Stahllager sind ganz ok.

Die Unterschiede zwischrn 2RS, 2Z usw. hat schon Hecht100+ sehr gut erklärt und jedes hat seine Vor- und Nachteile
- ein 2RS Lager is am besten vor Wasser geschützt, ist aber nicht so leichtgängig
- beideseitig geschlossene Lager braucht man nicht schmieren und sind gut vor Schmutz geschützt, wenn aber Schmutz hinein kommt, kriegt man ihn sehr schwer wieder hinaus
- offene Lager muss man schmieren, sind nicht geschützt, man kann sie aber sehr gut reinigen

Ich persönlich würde am liebsten Z oder RS Lager kaufen, weil das Lager von ausen geschützt ist, von innen kannman es aber nach bedarf reinigen. Dort, wo ich meine Lager kaufe, habe ich diese Möglichkeit leider nicht.

Offene Lager sind keine schlechte Wahl (ReelX soft wäre ein super Schmiermittel und dan von außen mit medium abdichten), wenn Du das Lagerschmieren lieber lassen würdest, dann eben 2RS oder ZZ, ist auch davon abhängig wie und wo Du Deine Rolle einsetzen wirst.


----------



## Wollebre (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo Ole,

bestelle die folgenden Lager beim Kugellager-Express. Die Qualität ist gut uns setze die in eigene wie auch Kundenrollen ein. Die Lager halten in Stationärrollen bis zu 4 Jahre. Bestelle auch gleich Lager für den Schnurlauf!
www.kugellager-express.de/edelstahl-miniatur-kugellager-ss-mr117-2rs-7x11x3-mm
www.kugellager-express.de/edelstahl-miniatur-kugellager-ss-687-2rs-7x14x5-mm

Fürs Angeln im Süßwasser kannst die Lager direkt einbauen. Für den Einsatz im Salzwasser gehe vor wie in meinem Beitrag #46 beschrieben oder s. Anhang..
Aber öffnen und selbst fetten ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, mein erstes Keramiklager habe ich vor zwei Monaten verbaut, da ist keine Rückmeldung möglich. Was ich nur festgestellt hatte, es lief in der Hand leichter als ein normales Stahllager.


Jaja, ich kenn dass, wenn die Fiiiisch die Lager zum glühen bringen. Was soll man sonst nehmen.


----------



## rule270 (3. Februar 2022)

Hy 
Ich mache seit Jahren an meinen Rollen das was zu tun ist. Innen reingen mit Petroleum/Lampenöl die lager im Bad drehen dann geht der abrieb raus nach auspusten einen Lauftest durch drehen machen . Hakt was wieder spülen und testen. Danach wieder die Lager ölen das Getriebe leicht mit Kugellagerfett/ Teflonfett fetten. Wenn dann keine Wirkung werden die Lager gewechselt.
MfG
Rudi


----------



## bacboy (3. Februar 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Ole,
> 
> bestelle die folgenden Lager beim Kugellager-Express. Die Qualität ist gut uns setze die in eigene wie auch Kundenrollen ein. Die Lager halten in Stationärrollen bis zu 4 Jahre. Bestelle auch gleich Lager für den Schnurlauf!
> www.kugellager-express.de/edelstahl-miniatur-kugellager-ss-mr117-2rs-7x11x3-mm
> ...



Besten Dank für die Empfehlung und den Tipps in der .pdf 

Für alle, die sich hier ebenfalls an das Wagnis herantrauen wollen, die Maße der Lager als Übersicht:

2 x 7x17x5mm
1 x 7x11x3mm
1 x 4x7x2,5mm

Sie passen in folgende Modelle:

Tubertini Vertigo (in meinem Fall 3500)
SPRO Red Arc 103000
Ryobi Applause 3000

Update folgt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einen Messschieber kann man immer gebrauchen und besonders jetzt wo du in die Rollenschrauberei einsteigst.


genau!

Für Ruten ist es genauso wichtig, vor allem wird man da gerne beschissen (der Handel übrigens genauso), was die Spitzendurchmesser und die angeblichen WGs betrifft,
oder die notwendigen Blankdurchmesser im unteren Bereich für bestimmte Rutenlängen und Anforderungen.
Bei Teleruten reparieren oder überhaupt schlackerfrei fixen kommt man auch kaum weiter ohne genaues Messen.


----------



## bacboy (29. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

meine Tubertini Vertigo 3500 macht Geräusche beim Einkurbeln, immer dann, wenn Sie am Wendepunkt von oben nach unten und umgekehrt ist.
Es ist ein spürbares Knacken zu hören.

Hat hier wer nen findigen Tipp, was das sein könnte!?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> 2 x 7x17x5mm
> 1 x 7x11x3mm
> 1 x 4x7x2,5mm


Stimmt genau   

Am besten gleich zwei Lager für das Schnurlaufröllchen kaufen, dass man eins auf Reserve hat


----------



## bacboy (4. Februar 2022)

Ich habe jetzt einen Satz für die Vertigo bestellt und einen für die RedArc, das sollte erstmal lagen 

Festeres Fett habe ich ebenfalls für das Exenterzahnrad und dessen Gegenstück besorgt, ich hoffe, das bringt nun den gewünschten Erfolg.

Update folgt.


----------



## bacboy (8. Februar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

so, hier nun ein Update.

Die Lager sind gekommen und soweit auch verbaut, nur leider gab es keine Verbesserung der Geräuschkulisse in meiner Vertigo. Das Knacken ist noch immer vorhanden, zwar etwas gemildert, aber hörbar und spürbar. Ich hake das jetzt für mich ab, werde mich am WE am Wasser beobachten, in wie weit es mich stört und nervt, ggf. die Rolle dann als Ersatz ausmustern.

Kleine persönliche Anmerkung zu den Lagern, die ich bestellt habe: Ich habe sie erst ohne sie aufzumachen und zu fetten eingebaut und das war eine Katastrophe, extrem schwergängig und laut. Das öffnen ist mit dem Empfohlen Cuttermesser möglich, aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, da man doch das ein oder andere Mal abrutscht (alle Finger sind noch dran ), aber auch nach der Reinigung und erneuten Fettung, ist das Laufverhalten nicht so, wie ich es vorher kannte, definitiv schwergängiger. Ich würde diese Lager nicht nochmal kaufen und werde da nächste Mal auf komplett geschlossen zurückgreifen.

Ich möchte mich an die dieser Stelle nochmal, für den tollen Support bedanken und freue mich, auf weitere tolle Beiträge hier im Forum.

Beste Grüße und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2022)

bacboy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> so, hier nun ein Update.
> 
> ...


Das deutet immer mehr auf das zu große Spiel des Excenternockens im Slider hin.
Ich werde da mal bei nächster Gelegenheit mit experimentieren, genau ausmessen usw., wenn schon Daiwa kleine O-Ring Gummis auf den Nocken setzt (=setzen muss).
Dann sollte Schrumpfschlauch selfmade noch viel besser funktionieren, ist gut erhältlich im Elektronikhandel, robust, flexibel adaptiv und sollte den Job unter Fett gut tun.

Die dort bestmöglichen Kupfer+Bronzeröhrchen aller Durchmesser und Wandstärken sind leider viel schlechter verfügbar.

Die eingebauten Lager in der Ryobi-OEM Rollenmanufaktur sind derart gut, dass ich darin auch keine Fehlerquelle gesehen hätte.
Ähnlich wie auch bei Daiwa, da werden in Riesenmengen hochwertige Lager verbaut, also gekauft, dass sich bei Standdardkugellagertypen billige Lager für diese Manufakturen gar nicht mehr lohnen. Die innerhalb von wenigen Tagen heftig rosten können und daher deutliche gut sichtbare Reklamationsgründe bieten.

Was für Kleinhersteller und Neulinge eben nicht so ist.


----------

